# How Is Dow International Medical College for Foreign Students?



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

I want to know how DIMC is for foreigners. If you attend that college can you please share your thoughts? Would you recommend it? Any idea what happened to the first batch?


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

It's good for foreign students, can you please specify your questions which things you want to know about that college. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Environment? I've heard that the only problem kids have is the mess food. But most importantly, how is the education? Are the professors helpful? Do you think it's worth the money your parents are spending on you attending DIMC? Do they prepare or focus on the USMLE?


----------



## zhasan (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey  
My cousin is actually completing her first year at DIMC and she absolutely loves it. Of course no doubt there is ALLOT of studying and I can't stress that enough that there is ALLOOTT of studying. But you get 3 weeks off before final exams to study and the environment is wonderful. Security is great, all the facilities are there like separate guys and girls gyms to work out and a huge 3 floored library and its wonderful and completely worth it since you're saving so much time. And when you come back and do well in your USMLE's then you have it absolutely perfect and your residency shouldn't be a problem at all! 


I have talked to many many doctors here in the United States and they all say its worth it. 


I'm also going this December in the new batch and I'm looking for a roommate (female) so if you know anyone please let me know  
Thank you and all the best!


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

The school is a lot more foreigner friendly compared to other colleges in Pakistan. 
Unfortunately there are no separate gyms for guys and girls. We have a basketball court and small working out area. They do having separate timings for girls though.


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

@waleed90 hey waleed, I've heard a lot about the student life in terms of extra curricular activities hostel accommodations and most of all how it is more international friendly. Students from America or Canada adapt to DIMC better compared to other school which is obviously something very good. But what about the quality of medical education delivered, is it worth paying $ 18K a year for 5 years??? 
My other question - Given that they do well in all of the IMG exams (i.e. USMLE, MCCEE AND PLAB) what are the chances of landing a residency in either UK, USA maybe Canada. 

I tried to look for some reviews online about DIMC but couldn't find much, maybe someone attending the school can comment?


Thanks!


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, compared to other schools DIMC is more expensive. Other than AKU or Shifa International you won't pay this much. We're close to our second semester exams now and I have been here for about 10 months. I think it's definitely worth it. Not that there isn't room for improvement. The school really needs to update its website and online interactivity. 

As far as USMLE scores and chances of obtaining a Residency. I know that many students have taken it and done well but I'm not aware of any who have actually obtained a residency in the US or Canada, or even have applied for Residency. DIMC is still a fairly new college and I believe we only have two batches that have graduated from here. In the end, I see no reason why a good, hard working med student from DIMC or from any other college in Pakistan can't land a residency with good USMLE scores.


----------



## kriz95 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi!


I'm interested in DIMC and had a couple of questions:

1)I graduated high school here in the USA and was wondering if there are many USA students in the program. 
2) In the news, I hear lots of stuff going on in Karachi, and was wondering if studying at DIMC was safe and secure, especially the area around the girl's hostel/ dorms.
3) Do many American students come back to the USA and get residency here? is it easy for them? Do foreign graduates have to go through a lot to come back to America? 
4) Are the professors very good at teaching? Do the students like them?
5) are there many clubs, activities, sports, events, and extracurriculares at DIMC?
6)Are there any scholarship opportunities?
7) Why go to DIMC? what makes it special/ stand out from other colleges? (American and Pakistani) Would you suggest this to others?
Is the student population diverse? (are the students from many places of the world?)
8) this might sound a bit ignorant, but i have never been to Pakistan and was wondering if it's..well.."dirty"? The news and photos make it seem that way, please don't take this offensively. 
9) also, is there anyone out there who was/is in the DIMC program that i can contact for further questions?

thanks so much


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Well sadly we live in a world that is unsafe for EVERYONE EVERYWHERE. You yourself cant guarantee that you will safely return home today here in the U.S and that's the truth. Yes, the halat are very bad in Karachi, mostly in the old city or the poor areas which make up most of the city. But, will you be hanging out in those poor areas, will you be going out to eat in the slums? I dont think so. Clifton and defence Karachi (the posh area) is very secure and safe. They are filled with restaurants, malls, parks, movie theaters, etc. If others are living safely, so can you!!! Ive heard that the professors are friendly and very helpful most of them are doctors or have masters/phd degree in a particular subject from either Pakistan, Europe, or even America. DIMC has a gym, a basketball team both for boys and girls, and a huge lawn to hangout and have fun. Its med school, so when students get a chance to relax, they would rather hangout, eat at places, and explore the city instead of clubs and extra activities. No scholarship program! DIMC is a college under Duhs which is a renowned university in Pakistan. DIMC is a college that has all foreign students who have the same goal: to study hard and move back to the U.S for residency. Public colleges in Pakistan do not have up to date facility, faculty, and overall the whole education experience. In a country like Pakistan that is begging for loans, how do you expect the government to increase the funds for public colleges? Yes, all students are international (US Canada England, Middle east, etc.) No its not dirty!!! The college is not dirty, and when going out of the college Defence and Clifton area of the city are well maintained and clean....rest of the city is crap. LOL Also, DIMC is a new college so no one I know has gotten into a residency program in the U.S. Some students have taken the USMLE in their 3rd year and have done well. Again, its all hard work and studying. If you fail, you cant call yourself stupid or blame the college...its because YOU DID NOT STUDY ENOUGH!!! Lastly, if these uncles and aunties who had nothing from money to the english language could become doctors in the U.S, why cant you!????

P.S In a hurry, not going to correct my grammar and spelling.


----------



## Mzee (9 mo ago)

*AOA,I want to know the fee structure of Dow International Medical College for 1 semester?
And how long is 1 semester?*


----------

